# USAA members -- call and get your money --



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Fifty bucks a kid, no paperwork, no receipts, one quick phone call$$$$

BTW, I asked Darshani for permission before posting this, and she OK'd it. She suggested Mindful Home Management but said another moderator may move it to another location.

USAA members only. http://www.usaa.com has details on eligibility for membership, etc. Basically, if you or a spouse or a parent or former spouse have been in the military, you may have a chance of joining.

For members who have car insurance through USAA, USAA will give rebates of fifty dollars per child for car seats. The great thing is, you could have purchased the car seat several years ago and lost the receipt. No paperwork is required. Just call, give your kids' birthdates, and they will send you a check.

USAA
1-800-531-8080
Monday - Friday, 7 a.m. - 8 p.m. CT
Saturday, 8 a.m. - 7 p.m. CT

Only one rebate per child, but members who are grandparents may also claim the rebate. For example, I have two children, ages 1 and 3. I threw away their carseat receipts soon after purchase. I was too disorganized to file for the rebate. But all I had to do was call USAA and tell my children's names and ages and they are sending a check for one hundred dollars ($50 X 2 kids). My father is also a USAA member, but if he had purchased car seats, he would not have been able to claim the rebate because it is only one rebate per child and I had already claimed the rebate for both of my children. If he beat me to it, or if I did not have car insurance through USAA, my father could have called and asked for the rebate.

This has now worked for several other families, and all report slightly different experiences. They didn't ask me anything other my kids' birthdates and names. They asked my sister some questions about her plans to save for the kids' college, and she told them she didn't have time to talk and could they mail something instead and they just said "sure, your check will arrive in seven to ten business days." One other mama reported that they asked for her kids' SSN, but she said she didn't have them so they just said Ok.

I hope this works for some of you.

ETA: Happygrl6 on these boards reports that she obtained the rebate even though she does not have USAA car insurance. She is a member and had accounts with USAA. So you may want to check that angle, too.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I just opened the mail and had a check for one hundred dollars!

I was looking at it and a neighbor called to thank me because she just opened her mail and got her check for fifty dollars!

So go ahead and call, it can't hurt, and you may get a check, too!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

I just want to chime in and say that I have $150 coming for my three kids!

All I gave them:

Names
Birthdates

That was it. No receipts. I haven't gotten my check as I just filed, but this is the easiest $150 I have ever made!

Thanks for posting this Inez!!

Laura


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

WOW! This is so cool. I just called and gave them my boys' names, birthdate, and SSNs. She told me you can get three rebates total - one for the infant seat, one for the toddler seat, and one for a booster seat. So she's double-checking to see if I can still get the rebate for the infant seat even though my boys are now in the bigger seat.

I'm so glad I checked this board today!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthchick*
She told me you can get three rebates total - one for the infant seat, one for the toddler seat, and one for a booster seat.

WHAT?!? They didn't say that to me!! OY! I need to check with them again...


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

She just called back and told me she was incorrect about the three rebates. Sorry 'bout that! A little disappointing, but I'm so happy to get $100 free money!!! Thanks for letting us know about this!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I just called them, my check is in the mail!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow, so far that makes one dozen mamas getting checks in the mail for amounts ranging from fifty to one hundred and fifty dollars just for making a quick phone call! My sister, two of my neighbors, and I already received our checks! Please spread the word.

I wonder if we can get this moved to Talk Amongst Ourselves so that more mamas can get in on the deal?


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I just did this! Thanks so much for posting about this!

It was very quick and easy--they did not ask me for DS' SSN--although they had his info already, I think because he is listed as a beneficiary on our life insurance policy. It was easy as pie! The rep I spoke with said we should keep them in mind if we have any questions about saving for college or retirement and that was it--no sales pitch.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

I did this too - so easy and I got my $50 in a week!

what a good company USAA is. they never seem to charge me fees of any kind either,on my credit card and checking with them


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

My car insurance is safeco so do I not qualify? also I have a grandchild who is two months old and my youngest child is almost one.Sincerely,second life mommy AFB in Idaho


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

This is for members of USAA who have car insurance with USAA. They do not provide rebates to people who do not have car insurance through them. However, perhaps you could contact your own insurance company and ask about rebates.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darcy37*
My car insurance is safeco so do I not qualify? also I have a grandchild who is two months old and my youngest child is almost one.Sincerely,second life mommy AFB in Idaho









Darcy, you may want to re-read my original post carefully because it explains the grandparent angle in some detail with an example to illustrate. I don't know enough about your specific situation. You do have to be a member of USAA and have car insurance with USAA to claim the rebate. Since you have car insurance with a different company, you cannot claim the rebate. If your grandchildren's parents have car insurance through USAA, they can claim the rebate.


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

I called about a month ago and they couldn't do it over the phone, but sent me the form...I filled it out and mailed it back, but no check yet.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Luvmyboys, they just changed it so you can do the whole thing on the phone. I would follow up on it if I were you. Maybe it got lost in the shuffle during the change.


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

We've used USAA for years, and in general I like them quite a lot.

But recently, they asked me my dd's SSN, like it was matter-of-fact, required information. I asked if that was necessary, and why. It's not. They just wanted it. So that irks me that they were going to just keep such important personal information on file, just for the heck of it.

Then the guy relented that he guesses I don't _have_ to give him dd1's SSN, but I will need to give him the baby's SSN when it's born. Why? Well, for the carseat rebate, of course!

No thanks.


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

Thank you! I called USAA. They asked for my USAA number, verified that it was for my dd that we have on our policy, and said the reimbursement would be arriving in the mail.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umbrella*
We've used USAA for years, and in general I like them quite a lot.

But recently, they asked me my dd's SSN, like it was matter-of-fact, required information. I asked if that was necessary, and why. It's not. They just wanted it. So that irks me that they were going to just keep such important personal information on file, just for the heck of it.

Then the guy relented that he guesses I don't _have_ to give him dd1's SSN, but I will need to give him the baby's SSN when it's born. Why? Well, for the carseat rebate, of course!

No thanks.

Umbrella, did this just happen or was this some time ago in relation to something else?


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

They didn't ask for DS' SSN when I called them, just his name and birthdate.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

We had to give our son's SSN to put him on our life insurance as a beneficiary.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. I hadn't done the rebate yet b/c I had lost the receipt...called this AM and no problem!

Also the rep told me the rebate is available online as well.

ETA: the rebate information is online but it just tells you to call the number above. you can't actually file the rebate request online. sorry


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

I found out why I haven't gotten my rebate...a few years ago they had a similar program only it was less money (either $20 or $25 per car seat) and you had to give them receipts as well as UPC codes off the boxes...back then you could get the rebate every year as long as you had all that information. That is how I knew about the program and called about a month ago. Anyhow, the rules have changed and although you no longer have to provide all that other information you can only get the rebate once per child per lifetime. I am








:, I know it isn't an entitlement, but we did just buy new car seats and I was all prepared to mail all that junk in again to help offset the costs. I think I am more







: over the fact that no one called or wrote to say why we weren't getting a rebate.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

We just started having USAA after moving to a new area (best package deal), and bought all our carseats before having USAA. I'm really unsure about that being retroactive like that. Any thoughts? (We could have had USAA at any time; Dad was an officer).


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Bekka, that's up to you and your conscience, I guess. Or you could just ask them up front if it is OK.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, have any of you received your checks? I sort of want to keep this thread alive so that other mamas will be sure to see it.


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Bekka*, I agree with inezyv that it is up to you and your conscience, but I thought I'd add my opinion on it.
IMO, you are a USAA member now and so I don't see why you wouldn't be entitled to the rebate as well; it is a USAA member benefit. You could look at as reimbursement for the carseats you did purchase. As luvmy3boys said, the rules are now that you can only get the rebate once per child per lifetime.
Also do you have car seats or booster seats? The rebate applies to either, so if you only have car seats now you could justify it to yourself by taking the rebate and saving it to use to buy booster seats when the time comes. Hope that helps give some thoughts for your decision.

*Inezyv* As for my rebate, I haven't gotten it yet, but it's only been a week. Mail takes a little longer to get to me being overseas. I'll post when I do receive it. I have spread the word to some mamas here in the area, but I don't know whether they have followed up on it yet.


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

Got mine today!









And DH says it's all for me to do with as I will, since I took the time to call and get it.









*inezyv:* Thanks so much for letting me know about this!!!! I'm still spreading the word to other mamas here.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Yay! I wonder if the mods will let us mention this with a link on Talk Amongst Ourselves so that eligible mamas can decide if they would like to get some checks in the mail.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

We got ours! Thanks so much for posting about this, I never would have known otherwise!


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

HOLY SMOKES! I JUST DID IT! I have $200.00 coming. THANKS ! I greatly appreciate this!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Isn't it just too cool to get an unexpected check in the mail?







:


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Does anyone know how far back they'll go? My daughter is 12 now, but I'd had USAA for years and years... I started banking with them in 1999 and I had car insurance with them for a while before that, and in California you had to use a car seat until your child was 8 or 80 pounds, I believe... we did, anyway.

Dar


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Dar, I don't know, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Dar, they didn't give me one for my DS who is 10 years old.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Dar, they didn't give me one for my DS who is 10 years old.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Did anyone else get their checks? And, if so, how long did it take?


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

When I called and paid my bill over the phone last month they said they were going to send out paperwork or a check or something (I don't remember exactly what they said, dd was distracting me). They did say I didn't have to have a reciept or anything...but I've never gotten anything yet! I probably better call!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I received my check in about a week.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## halfdozenscrambled (Apr 23, 2004)

*bump*

Haven't been here in ages, and found this by accident, but I'm glad I did! I plan to call tomorrow-- we've recently purchased 4 safety seats after an accident, and I'd love to get a little reimbursement for the $$ we put out! The other guy's insurance paid just enough to replace the seats with the exact same ones, but we upgraded to the safest models on the market we could afford, and the difference was still quite steep. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

"USAA's child seat reimbursement canceled

Posted:10/15/2005

The car seat reimbursement program was discontinued on Sept. 26th, 2005.

This incentive was initiated by USAA several years ago to encourage parents to use child safety seats for the protection of their children. At the time, few states required child safety seats, and we saw this as a valuable service to our membership.

Today, all states require safety seats, and this program is no longer viable."


----------



## Wild Flowers (Sep 1, 2004)

Ahh, man. I am glad I read this thread all the way to the end before calling them







I saw it was old, but geez to think that I might have gotten some money on the carseats...Oh well. It is nice that they had this, maybe if they had kept it up more people would get carseats that were safer.


----------



## halfdozenscrambled (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm glad I checked back, too! Thanks for posting the update, luv!


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Darn. I still love USAA, though. We got a dividend on our car insurance this year!


----------

